
Digital Disruption in Insurance - shapeshed
http://pebblecode.com/blog/disruption-in-insurance/
======
sharemywin
Not sure I understand p2p car insurance. Pooling drivers together is already
called insurance. Where you run into issues is each state has it's own
insurance regulations. Also, new business underwriting is pretty risky.
Underwriting/pricing is notoriously complicated. And lawyers love when you
screw stuff up. Most of the time it could take 5-10 years to see if an
insurance business is profitable.

